# IKO Roof



## turbomangt (Sep 22, 2009)

I know about all the negative feedback on iko, law suits etc, does anyone have any positive feedback? I know you can dig up trash on any company, however my roofer 3 weeks ago offered me GAF or IKO. HE was offering IKO a few hundred dollars less, and said they were a reputable company so I went with it, (Me the stupid homeowner) now that its on, my wife told me about an article she read about complaints from people with IKO roofs, so I started digging on the net, I found out that several states have class action law suits against them, and roofs have failed in a few years. I wonder do I have a legitimate complaint against the contractor, for not telling me about these law suits? if he sells the product he must know about this stuff. he is suppose to install hardy board this week, and I called for a meeting with  him tonight to voice my concern about my roof...any help appreciated. Thanks Gary


----------



## kok328 (Sep 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mention it to the contractor.  IKO HAD issues but, have since been corrected.  I just had 14sq. of IKO's installed.  I would compare this to going to a car dealer and having him sell me a new car and then voice concerns because he didn't inform me of all the injury lawsuits that are pending or have been settled because of defective manufacturing, recalls, customer complaints, etc....
IKO is a warranteed product and if it fails prematurely, you can exercise the pro-rated warranty (assuming the product was properly installed).  For example, most if not all shingle manufacturers will NOT warranty their product on a shingle-over application.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2009)

Gary, I talked to my sales rep at the local roofing supply house and he said that they have not had any issues with material failure on IKO. We as a contractor have not installed them so I have no first hand experience with IKO's products. That being said will you have a issue? Let me say this, ALL shingle Mfg have, at one point or another, had manufacturing problems and usually will stand behind their product if there is an issue. I think its to late to worry about whats been installed. Roofing contractors are not always in the loop on legal issues and your roofer may not have been aware of any potential problems. Make sure you get a copy of the MFG material warranty and register it if required.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 22, 2009)

Since I had the flat roof redone on my building about 20 years ago, IKO was one of the biggest names in shingle roofing materials.  I think every manufacturer of a construction material gets sued from time to time because of a defect in materials or whatever.  The bottom line is that by the time the materials make their way into the market place, are purchased and installed, cause a problem big enough for a class action law suit be be started and for the S#|+ to hit the fan and newspapers, the company is well aware of the problem and has already changed it's manufacturing process to correct it.

IKO is a major shingle roof materials manufacturer.  Don't let anyone tell you that they don't know how to make a good shingle.

Why not phone some of the roofing companies in your area and see if they've had any problems with the kind of IKO shingles that were put on your roof.


----------

